# Hornets summer league schedule



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Game 1- 3:00pm 7/11 vs. Memphis (Cox Pavillion)
Game 2- 1:00pm 7/14 vs. Charlotte (Cox Pavillion)
Game 3- 5:30pm 7/15 vs. San Antonio (Thomas & Mack Center)
Game 4- 3:00pm 7/17 vs. LAC (Cox Pavillion)
Game 5- 7:30pm 7/19 vs. Cleveland (Thomas & Mack Center)
Game 6- 5:00pm 7/20 vs. Portland (Cox Pavillion)


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm guessing they'll release the full roster soon but Shaun Pruitt, center for Illinois is one of the names on the roster.



> The New Orleans Hornets traded away their only pick in the 2008 NBA Draft on Thursday night.
> 
> But that doesn't mean the Hornets weren't in the market to add rookies to their organization.
> 
> Before the draft even concluded, former Illinois center Shaun Pruitt reached an agreement to play for the Hornets' summer league team July 11-20 in Las Vegas.


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=212904


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Roster

Head Coach: Charlie Parker, Findlay (OH)

No - Player - Pos - Ht - Wt - Birthdate - College - NBA Exp
12 - Hilton Armstrong - C/F - 6-11 - 235 - Nov. 11, 1984 -Connecticut - 2
0 - Brandon Bowman - F - 6-9 - 223 - Oct. 15, 1984 - Georgetown - 1
4 - Bobby Brown - G - 6-2 - 175 - Sept. 23, 1984 - Cal-State Fullerton - None
8 - Derrick Byars - F - 6-7 - 230 - Apr. 25, 1984 - Vanderbilt - None
34 - Ndudi Ebi - F - 6-9 - 200 - June 18, 1984 - None - 2
1 - Adam Haluska - G - 6-5 - 210 - Nov. 16, 1983 - Iowa - 1
35 - Dalron Johnson - F - 6-10 - 215 - June 27, 1981 - UNLV - 2
25 - Larry Owens - F - 6-7 - 210 - Jan. 8, 1983 - Oral Roberts - None
55 - Shaun Pruitt - F/C - 6-10 - 245 - Nov. 22, 1985 - Illinois - None
44 - Courtney Sims - C - 6-11 - 245 - Oct. 21, 1983 - Michigan - 1
5 - Filip Videnov - G - 6-5 - 205 - June 12, 1980 - Western Kentucky - None
11 - Frank Williams - G - 6-3 - 212 - Feb. 25, 1980 - Illinois - 3
32 - Julian Wright - F - 6-8 - 225 - May 20, 1987 - Kansas - 1


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Who was it again that drafted Derrick Byars? Didn't he go in the 2nd round?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Who was it again that drafted Derrick Byars? Didn't he go in the 2nd round?


Portland drafted him but he ended up trying to play in Philadelphia. I'm very happy to see him on the roster. I always liked his game but he severely disappointed me. Defense is where he can impress the coaching staff in the summer league.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't know players were allowed to play for more than 1 summer league team. Looks like at least 3 of our summer league players are also playing on other summer league teams. I guess as long as there is no schedule conflicts it must be ok.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think James May from Clemson has signed on to play for three summer league teams.He's a borderline guy,but a team like the Hornets might be interested in him on the cheap.He's not really that big for the NBA,but he's long and he's athletic enough to cause other bigs real problems.Clemson played him at the point of their zone press and he's terrific in that role at pressuring the inbounds passer and scrambling around in transition defense.

I guess you still have the LA Summer League...A lot of the local pros play in it to keep in shape.There's the Rocky Mountain in Revue in Salt Lake City,the Orlando Summer league and the Vegas Summer league.Guys who are scrambling to get teams to look at them will always try to play for as many scouts as they can.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Practice makes perfect
The Hornets young reserves get a chance to make themselves better in the Las Vegas Summer League, which begins today​
_During the playoffs last season, Hornets reserve Julian Wright had 10 steals and made an impact offensively despite playing limited minutes. 

Coach Byron Scott is expecting Wright to perform even better this season, and those raised expectations will begin today when the Hornets play the Grizzlies in the Las Vegas Summer League. The league lasts through July 20, and New Orleans will play six games. 

Wright, a rookie last season, and second-year center Hilton Armstrong are the only players on the Hornets' 13-man summer league team that were on the active roster for the entire season and participated in the playoffs. _

_Former second-round draft pick Adam Haluska, who was traded to Houston at midseason, is on the Hornets' summer league roster for the second consecutive season, after being waived by the Rockets._ 

Link


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm mainly interested in Julian and Hilton but they both pretty much sucked tonight. From the little bit I saw of the game, they looked to be forcing things a bit. We'll see how they do in the next game. 

Boxscore


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I looked in,but the game was already out of hand.I'd be surprised if the Hornets did much in summer camp.They just don't have that much talent on their roster.

I'm really surprised they don't have some better SG's on their team.If I were a guy like Guillermo Diaz I'd be looking to impress the hornets who have PT at both backcourt positions.I don't know why he's in CHarlotte's team.The bobcats only have one roster spot and that's almost certainly going to be another big.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Practice makes perfect
> The Hornets young reserves get a chance to make themselves better in the Las Vegas Summer League, which begins today​
> _During the playoffs last season, Hornets reserve Julian Wright had 10 steals and made an impact offensively despite playing limited minutes.
> 
> ...



By the way Julian played in the playoffs, just getting PT not actually performing, I think it's a good sign. I think we do have a good role player in Julian.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't even catch a glimpse of the second game between the Hornets and the Bobcats but the recap says Bobby Brown hit the game winner with 30 seconds left. 

Boxscore


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets got a win over the Spurs tonight. 76-68. 


Bobby Brown looks to be a pretty nice player. At least in the summer league he does.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hilton with a breakout summer league game. 25pts, 8rebs in an overtime win over the Clippers.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets got a win over the Spurs tonight. 76-68.
> 
> 
> Bobby Brown looks to be a pretty nice player. At least in the summer league he does.


I liked to watch him play on the late night games on ESPN. He was pretty fun to watch then. I'm cheering for the guy.

It's my prerogative!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Marc Stein has some words on Bobby Brown. This is just a snippet but you can click on the link to read more.



> But he's also getting enough NBA interest now to conceivably land the guaranteed deal that would enable Brown to stay home. New Orleans wants to bring him to training camp and had CP3 call Brown himself to invite him to compete for minutes as Paul's backup. I'm hearing that the Warriors like him just as much, if not more, which must be why Golden State coach Don Nelson could be spotted at most of Brown's games.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=NBA-Notes-080719


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

If only we can find a way to get rid of Mike James and his contract, I would love to give Brown a look. I'd still rather have Pargo and I'm anxiously waiting to see if we can get a deal done with him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets win 79-78 on a buzzer beater by Larry Owens.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets play Portland today. The only Hornets summer league game on tv and I'll have to miss it. I'm out of here for about a week so you guys hold it down.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets play Portland today. The only Hornets summer league game on tv and I'll have to miss it. I'm out of here for about a week so you guys hold it down.


Have fun in the sun and keep it made in the shade...


----------

